# Birth Announcement



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2010)

SunnyCait asked me to make this announcement for her and I am happy to oblige- she and her wife Alexis welcomed a BEAUTIFUL little daughter into their lives a few hours ago! They have been planning her adoption for months and *Athena Adriana Gabrielle* was born early this evening. Athena weighs 5 pounds, 8 ounces and is 18 inches long. 

















Isn't she gorgeous?!

The new mamas are thrilled to death and Tanner can't wait to meet his new baby sister. Congratulations, Cait and Alexis!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow she's gorgeous. Congrat's to the family


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 15, 2010)

:group: One big happy family!:thankyou:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 15, 2010)

Athena is such a little cutie! What a gorgeous name as well!
[align=left]



To Cait and Alexis!!![/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh wow! Congrats! She is so cute! Can't wait for all the pictures you WILL be posting


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2010)

What a wonderful surprise! She's gorgreous. Congratulations to the new parents.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahh how cute, I'm so happy things are going good for them, I hope that they enjoy having such a cute child!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 15, 2010)

:adorable:congratulations cait and alexis! athena is a beautiful little girl i love the little foot prints too - so cute


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2010)

That is TOO awesome!!! Congratulations to the family!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations to the wonderful new family!!!!!!

I am so excited for y'all


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! She is a beautiful little girl!
:bunnydance::stork:arty:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my she is perfect. Welcome sweet angel.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrat's! She is beautiful.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 15, 2010)

congratulations to the two of you!!!!!


----------



## BethM (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations, Cait and Alexis!!!!!

I love her name! A beautiful name for a beautiful little girl.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you all!!! I absolutely had no idea that I could love another child this much... She's an absolute joy and a doll!!! I adore her utterly and completely... She's perfect!

We spent the day at the hospital with her. She's absolutely perfect. We have nicknamed her Kitty Cat... She makes little meowing sounds and just little weird noises that reminds us of kittens. And she's still got little hairs all over... She's got a furry little tiny bum!!! LOL. So she's our little Kitty Cat. And she's SO strong! She wiggles and she moves her head this way and that. Alexis said something teasingly to her about her long feet, and she flipped her off... This girl is going to be HILARIOUS. She has the greatest timing. She sticks out her tongue too! She is soooo expressive for a newborn! I didn't expect that at all. Well.. the hour she was awake haha! She's doing great! She's healthy as a horse, passing all her little tests. She's such a good baby too! Not a fusser unless she's a hungry fella. Little girls likes to eat that's for sure! 

Here are some more pictures... Brace yourself for the awesomeness that is Athena!

Me and my baby










Alexis and my baby




















My girls :heart:





Kitty Cat loves sleepins...















And she has hair!





She has little tiny baby parts...















And her gots owwies on her feetsies...





Now... When this girl is awake... WATCH OUT!

"This world... is much more sour..."





"Hey guys! I'm not drunk I swears! Just a baby!"





"NYAH!"





Stretch little Kitty Cat!





"I's gettin hungry... Someone feed me!"





And then we get sleepy again





She's coming home tomorrow!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm sure you can't wait too get her home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg she is so perfect! I'm in love!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 16, 2010)

Little Athena is so gorgeous. Cait and Alexis are bringing her home from the hospital today, how awesome is that?!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 16, 2010)

How cute is she, Ahh!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 16, 2010)

We're going to be on our way shortly to bring her home!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2010)

She is adorable!! Is she premature?
Can't wait till you get her home


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 16, 2010)

:inlove:she really is such a doll! what does tanner think of her?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats :biggrin2:

Athena is gorgeous!!



:inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwh she is so cute!!
Congratulations to you two!!



Emily


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! I had no idea you two were expecting! (yes, this counts as expecting)

:stork:

How has the adoption experience been for you? Is Tanner adopted too? My sister keeps going back and forth between adoption and sperm donor.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya do we get to hear her adoption story?  For some reason I love them, they are so cute


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 16, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya do we get to hear her adoption story?  For some reason I love them, they are so cute


I agree, And as far as I know Tanner is Cait's biological son?


----------



## BSAR (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwh congratulations! she is adorable!!!!


----------



## yngmea (Jan 17, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG TOO CUTE, i love the sour looking pic,lol. Congratulations to you guys again , i cant wait to hear about the adoption experience, i am sssssooooo jealous of you guys (in a good way) i would love to adopt a little girl here, lots of testerone in my house

please keep the pics coming


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 17, 2010)

Awww she`s gorgeous inkelepht::woohoo:toast:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, she is so cute! Congratulations on the new addition to your family!

Thanks for sharing the pictures, too - can't wait to see more!

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 17, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Many happy returns of the day to the new arrival!
She is an absolute blessing 

Very excited for you and your family!
:hug:


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow She is an ABSOLUTE DOLL!! She is such a little pipsqueak!!
Congratulations to you both on this new addition to your family!! I hope you enjoy every second with her,
Cherish every little moment-they get big so fast..
I remember when Evan was this little-pshhtt, what a change 

She is absolutely adorable..and her name is awesome!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in finally! Sorry it's taken me so long!

Athena has us both completely wrapped around her little fingers. She's a very good baby. Nights are a little rough since the wife is a heavy sleeper and the baby tends to fuss more then. During the day you won't hear a peep out of her unless she's hungry. Big brother adores her! He wants to hold her allllllllll the time. 

Yesterday we had a TON of people over, and it was nice, but also... not. haha! I kind of want to just be left alone with her for a bit. But no one overstays, so that's nice. I was afraid people would show up and just LINGER. But they don't so it's okay. 

She has a check up today! She's looking a little yellow but other than that, there's been no problems with her health-wise.

She isn't considered premature, as she was born at 37 weeks. Even most induced labors are at 36 weeks. She's just a tiny wisp of a thing. A lot of the guys are too scared to hold her haha. But she's VERY strong, she lifts her head and turns it. She has a good set of lungs too! LOL

As far as the adoption story goes... Well we both knew we wanted kids (I already had a son) and we were open to all the ways to "get" more... AI, IVF, adopting. A friend of ours hit a rough patch and this opportunity to let another tiny life join our family came up, and it was sort of like fate. We originally had wanted to wait... We've only been married 6 months this month. In fact we got married when we did so that we would be in a better position to adopt. That may sound silly but. When you know, you know, and when you learn more things... Well! LOL. The process was MUCH faster for us because we didn't have to deal with the waiting and the searching most adoptive parents have to deal with. We already knew the birthmother (in fact is one of my best friends) and so that alone sped everything along a bit faster. That... and if you throw enough money at the right lawyers you'll get things done faster. It sounds awful but that's how it works. Right now she is just in our custody... Her birthmother and biological dad have both signed papers terminating their parental rights. Now we wait for the adoption to become official. 

Here are some more pictures of her. 

One more hospital pic






And then we're home!





What a doll...





First night gown!!!





Cuddlin with my baby





In her sleepin basket. It's so hard to put her in there!!!





And... I feel like this might be a common image... LMAO





In her nighty with her binky





Look! WEARING RED! With... A bunny on it! I dressed her in that just for Shiloh LOL!




















Sneaky people... We're sleepin.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!!!! She has such long fingers and is so cute and wrinkly.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 18, 2010)

sssssoooooooo cute!!!!! she is so freaking tiny!!!!!! all but one of my kids were nearly 9 lbs so she looks sssssooooo tiny,lol. Congratulations again


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 18, 2010)

:inlove:all i can say is it's a good thing i cant have any more children - my broodiness level has just gone critical! alexis must really be a heavy sleeper to sleep thru a baby crying


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2010)

Pm me your Addy want to send a present! It is a must saw something at work today that she must have!


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats.... she is precious


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 24, 2010)

She is utterly adorable. That sums her up! You better keep those pictures rolling lol shes lovely!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2010)

Update? Pictures?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 27, 2010)

OH MY GOD CAIT! 
I've already congratulated you the day she was born but CONGRATS AGAIN!
I'm sorry I just saw this thread (I don't go on much that often now). Athena is an absolute doll. She's lucky to have two wonderful mums and an older brother to take care of her. XXX


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2010)

uuummmmm where are more pics!!!!!!! lol, i am having baby withdraw, i love seeing tiny new borns, i miss it. I hope she is letting you get some sleep, please update w hen you can.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 27, 2010)

What an adorable baby - you two look so cute together.

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys!! Sorry for taking forever to update!

Last week we were at the hospital because baby was jaundiced. Her bilirubin level was at 22... And we had to wait until she was an 11 to bring her home. 4 days and 3 nights at the hospital, fun fun times. Then we had to bring a light machine home with us to use at home, to continue to bring it down. This Monday she had another appointment, and her level was back up to 16!! It was decided that she isn't digesting breastmilk properly... We are to discontinue those feedings and just give her formula, until she is older. The purpose behind that is that the toxins are moved out of the body faster the faster she digests... Since she wasn't digesting the breastmilk fast enough, it wasn't getting rid of the toxins effectively. So that's where we're at with that. Other than the jaundice, she's a healthy, happy girl. She is an angel during the day, a little hellion at night... Everyone loves her though!!

Here are some new pictures!!






















Alexis in her nurse getup... She has clinicals at the same hospital.















Mohawk





Me and baby










At home again! Fat belly!










Sleepin 




















Our first head injury... Thank you Alexis. Got her head smacked into a car door.






























What we call "Face Fives"















 That should tide you over!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

:inlove:just when the broodiness level gets back down to normal, more lovely pics are posted and it goes critical again.....

im glad the scare is over, and i dont envy you the sleepless nights. tho' it's a small price to pay for such a bonny little girl. you and alexis look so fresh in the pics - not at all zombified from lack of sleep

x


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing better! Jaundice in small babies isn't uncommon or usually serious. She is too frickin' cute and looks very healthy and happy.

Tell me if this is being too nosey, but where are you getting breast milk?


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 27, 2010)

My freinds we bub had jaundice and she was sooo lethargic and wasn't feeding I hope we Athena gets past hers quick  She is so cute any tiny thanks for keeping us all updated with piccies!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG too cute, i love the pic where it looks like she is yelling,lol. So gald that she is getting better.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2010)

Awww love the new photos! And owie to the head injury! Poor girl, mama tossing her around into car doors (just kidding). Athena is such a sweetie.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Patti, our birthmom is/was supplying us with breastmilk. We've been very fortunate she is willing to do that for us. She pumps and we freeze/travel for it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 27, 2010)

so when is the adoption final? you must make sure we have pictures weekly,lol


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 28, 2010)

Anytime now, just waiting. Everything is signed just... waiting. *sigh*

LOL yes! I'll have NEW pictures tomorrow though.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 28, 2010)

IS IT TOMORROW YET???!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 28, 2010)

It is on my clock...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2010)

lol Prisca.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm just... a lil impatient  

I demand Athena pictures. Or... I shall... 

... demand more..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2010)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 28, 2010)

Too cute for words!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 29, 2010)

Here are some new ones. 

This is baby during the day.










































Havin a fake bath








































...............

And this is her at night!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh my she's so cute. I love her face and her big eyes


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 29, 2010)

Cait , Seriously!!!!!!!!!! you need to get a box, put my address on it and ship her to me!!!!!!! I need some girlie girl here!!!! I will make a deal with you, i will send you a boy, that sleeps through the night ? ! ? ! lol


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 29, 2010)

Sooo cute! Your lucky you have a really good camera, you'll have excellent pictures to look back on when she is all growed up


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 29, 2010)

She is just too cute for words - I love her pictures!

Denise


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw she is so adorable!


----------

